# How an I Clear the Opened Files History at Adobe Reader?



## yello555

I want to clear the history here, what should I do?
Actually I want to remove this option for ever.
LOOK at this:
http://i18.tinypic.com/3yy9mdu.jpg


----------



## kiwiguy

In Adobe Reader - Edit - Preferences - select Documents in the left panel and change the "Documents in recently used list" to 1.

It does not allow it to be set to 0 or disabled to my knowledge.


----------



## rabgary

kiwiguy said:


> In Adobe Reader - Edit - Preferences - select Documents in the left panel and change the "Documents in recently used list" to 1.


Then you could always open some harmless file before you close the reader .That way only the harmless file would be in your history.


----------



## yello555

Thank you..it's StartUp panel


----------



## kiwiguy

Sorry, I gave you the instructions for Adobe Reader 8.0, didn't know you wanted it for an older version.


----------



## Noyb

Welcome to the TSG Forum.

CCleaner .... Cleans this and a whole lot more ... for free
http://www.ccleaner.com/download/


----------

